# Sac on Ultrasound 10dpo



## baby2wishes

IMPORTANT QUESTION, PLEASE HELP?!?! Today I had a pelvic ultrasound. My ob/gyn ordered it when I went to see him to talk to him about TTC and some pain I have been having. The ultrasound tech asked me "have you taken a pregnancy test?" I said 'yes, I am 10dpo today and it was negative' and she said 'oh, because I think I see a sac in your uterus!" She showed it to me and sure enough, there was a little sac. She kept looking and kinda smiling but not really saying much else. I asked her if it wasn't a 'baby sac' what the heck else could it be??? She of course said she could not really say what she thought! I left with no answers except that my dr. would have the results in the next day or so... What gives?!?! I don't have a picture because this was not a pregnancy ultrasound just a pelvic one looking for the cause of my pain. Does anybody have any idea as to why there would be a sac in my uterus other than I may be... i can hardly even say it.... pregnant????


----------



## lotte

didnt want to read and run hun. i have no idea what it could be, presumably a little tiny baby sac and your preggo! are u excited or nervous?? x


----------



## Nikki_d72

I can't think of anyhting else either, I hope it is, what a brilliant surprise if it is! 10DPO can still be early for testing, I didn't even get a faint BFP until 14DPO las time an that was twins, we all take different times to pick up the hormone. Did they do a blood test for you? It's more sensitive. Good luck!


----------



## Babykiser

hmmm!!! interesting!!! im not sure what else it could be!!! i really hope it is a baby!! how awesome would that be!! ohhhh please update when u know more! xxxxx


----------



## Katielouisa

Intresting Im going to stalk this thread lol x


----------



## pinkchucks

Judging by your chart, Id say... PREGNANT!
But, I bet she couldn't confirm anything, just in case.


----------



## ami1985

fingers crossed its a baby sac :) xx


----------



## Want2bemommy4

There was another girl on here that had this too she has a post but haven't heard any more bout it


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Here is hers https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/774236-sac-fluid-u-s-today.html


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Looking good on chart looks like you got implantion dip at 8 dpo


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Intgeresting..kinda exciting..seems more common than we think. Do update when you get your results.


----------



## akilgore2012

Didn't want to read and run but WOW!! I really think it could be a baby sac! How exciting!! I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## baby2wishes

Thank you all for replying! I'm thinking the same you all are. I just don't know what else it could be, I have tried to dr. google but I can't really find anything.

I just went out to dinner with my husband to try and get my mind off of it but all we did was talk about 'my sac' lolololol!!! 

I'm mostly nervous, but kinda hopeful that this is a baby sac! I don't feel pregnant, I feel like I do every other cycle around this dpo. My chart looks nice but I've had a lot of good looking charts only to end in af showing up! Only time will tell I guess! I will most definitely update when I find out for sure!!! 

FXFXFXFXFXFX!!!!!


----------



## baby2wishes

Nikki_d72 said:


> I can't think of anyhting else either, I hope it is, what a brilliant surprise if it is! 10DPO can still be early for testing, I didn't even get a faint BFP until 14DPO las time an that was twins, we all take different times to pick up the hormone. Did they do a blood test for you? It's more sensitive. Good luck!

I did not ask for a blood test! I sooo should have thought of that! I was just not in the frame of mind! I was thinking she was going to find cysts or something, never expected to hear the word sac!


----------



## baby2wishes

lotte said:


> didnt want to read and run hun. i have no idea what it could be, presumably a little tiny baby sac and your preggo! are u excited or nervous?? x

To be honest.... 90% Nervous, 10% excited! Although at times it's the complete opposite!


----------



## Miaowzen

Go get an FRER test, they're more sensitive. How exciting!!!


----------



## baby2wishes

Want2bemommy4 said:


> Here is hers https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/774236-sac-fluid-u-s-today.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## babybwishes

Sounds :thumbup:! Keep us updated!! Hope you get a :bfp:!!


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

Dang girl..ur chart def looks like ur preggo! Good luck!


----------



## baby2wishes

Miaowzen said:


> Go get an FRER test, they're more sensitive. How exciting!!!

I did a frer this morning right before my u/s. I thought "how awkward would that be if they told me I was pregnant" So I took it just to see, it was a *big fat* bfn!! I will definitely test in the morning though!


----------



## CuddleBunny

How exciting, wow!! :dance:

PRETTY PLEASE keep us updated!! I have everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Stinas

How interesting!!! 
I hope you get your bfp!!!!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## charliekay

Stalking!!! really hope it is baby for you :) FX xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

god luck. hope this is it!!!! x


----------



## baby2wishes

Thanks girls! I was going to test this morning with fmu but I chickened out :( I couldn't bare the thought of seeing another bfn. My temp stayed up and my ff says I may be triphasic as of CD24. This has happened before though and ended up getting af. Hopefully this time it means something different


----------



## lotte

good luck hun, when do you get any news from the doctors? x x


----------



## LindsayA

Fingers crossed this is your bfp xx


----------



## Crunchie

Hi !!! 

this exact thing happened to me ! I went for a scan for pcos and the lady asked me if I was TTC as she could see a sac....she said it may also be my period ???!!!! ..
the next day I had a bfn on a frer but then a light line on a superdrug test .... I was 4 weeks 4 days later :thumbup:


----------



## baby2wishes

lotte said:


> good luck hun, when do you get any news from the doctors? x x

The tech said today or tomorrow... if I don't hear anything by then I will call Friday morning.


----------



## baby2wishes

Crunchie said:


> Hi !!!
> 
> this exact thing happened to me ! I went for a scan for pcos and the lady asked me if I was TTC as she could see a sac....she said it may also be my period ???!!!! ..
> the next day I had a bfn on a frer but then a light line on a superdrug test .... I was 4 weeks 4 days later :thumbup:

You know right after I told her I got a bfn she asked me when I was expecting my period and I told her not for another 4 or 5 days. She didn't ask anything else. Just kept looking at it. 

I spotted a little bit this morning which always happens before af for me so maybe I'm just going to have a short cycle and it was my period :( 

So am I understanding you correctly that you were, in fact, pregnant?


----------



## Popcorn

Hi hun :flower: your chart looks good! Nice dip at 8dpo, triphasic chart and a sac seen on ultra sound?? Sounds like you are PG to me! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## littleblonde

Hi. Sounds exciting. The only thing that would worry me is that for a sac to be on a scan your hcg needs to be over 1000. a hcg of over 1000 you would get a positive. thats not to say that your arnt pregnant. and i hope you dont mind me adding this. there was a similar thread on here where a sac was seen and she wasnt pregnant. however thats not you and thats not to say that your arnt. I hope you are. good luck


----------



## lazybum09

Ooh exciting. Shame they didn't tell you more x


----------



## baby2wishes

littleblonde said:


> Hi. Sounds exciting. The only thing that would worry me is that for a sac to be on a scan your hcg needs to be over 1000. a hcg of over 1000 you would get a positive. thats not to say that your arnt pregnant. and i hope you dont mind me adding this. there was a similar thread on here where a sac was seen and she wasnt pregnant. however thats not you and thats not to say that your arnt. I hope you are. good luck

I tried looking for similar threads but couldn't find anything. Do you happen to remember if she ever found out what the "sac" was???


----------



## hellohefalump

good luck, I hope it's a baby


----------



## Angel baby

Did you test today?!! Hope it's your BFP!!!!


----------



## lotte

baby2wishes said:


> lotte said:
> 
> 
> good luck hun, when do you get any news from the doctors? x x
> 
> The tech said today or tomorrow... if I don't hear anything by then I will call Friday morning.Click to expand...

well best of luck hun! hope its a little bubba for you! :happydance: have you tested again? x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi
I dont wanna get your hopes up as I can't find the link but I have read on here about ladies having very early scans at about 5 wks and it just showing as a sac. I think the heartbeat doesn't show until 6 weeks ish? I am sure I saw it in the 1st trimester section. look for early scans maybe?
anyway.... Good luck x x x x


----------



## sonographer01

ooook, most likely, it is a sac... other things it could be: a little pocket of fluid (blood), if coming up to ur period... a nabothian cyst (although these r on ur cervix so shouldnt be confused with a sac)... or if uv had previous surgery on the lining of ur womb (D & C etc).. possibly some scarring/ashermans/ with fluid... or possibly some kind of endometrial hyperplasia, can present with multiple tiny "cystic spaces"... but if it was just one, and ur not having period probs, this is v unlikely!

I wouldnt tell someone it was possibly a sac unless i was convinced it looked like one... they should be round, high in the uterus, with a reaction round it.

Chances r... its a pregnancy sac.

Good luck xx


----------



## baby2wishes

Angel baby said:


> Did you test today?!! Hope it's your BFP!!!!

Thanks, and no I did not, I just didn't want to see a bfn so I decided to wait...


----------



## baby2wishes

sonographer01 said:


> ooook, most likely, it is a sac... other things it could be: a little pocket of fluid (blood), if coming up to ur period... a nabothian cyst (although these r on ur cervix so shouldnt be confused with a sac)... or if uv had previous surgery on the lining of ur womb (D & C etc).. possibly some scarring/ashermans/ with fluid... or possibly some kind of endometrial hyperplasia, can present with multiple tiny "cystic spaces"... but if it was just one, and ur not having period probs, this is v unlikely!
> 
> I wouldnt tell someone it was possibly a sac unless i was convinced it looked like one... they should be round, high in the uterus, with a reaction round it.
> 
> Chances r... its a pregnancy sac.
> 
> Good luck xx

Thank you so much! 
I have never had any surgery, it was definitely in my uterus and it was just one. It was the only thing she let me look at during the whole scan. It was almost perfectly round, maybe a little bit of oval shape to it. I really hope it is baby sac but I don't want to get my hopes up. I spotted a bit this morning which normally happens to me right before af but it normally doesn't happen until I'm about 13/14dpo and then I start af on 15/16dpo. I'm only 11dpo today so I'm thinking the scan caused me to bleed a bit???? Is that possible 24hrs after the scan?? 

Thanks again for all of the great information!!


----------



## MommynWaiting

OMG - how exciting for you (and maybe a little nerve wracking, huh? LOL

I am SO stalking this thread and I'm hoping and crossing everything for you that you will get GREAT news!!!!


----------



## AMN21

WOW I'm going to be stalking this thread! Hope your PG!! That would be one heck of a way to find out!! GL HUN! :hugs:


----------



## sammy1205

baby2wishes said:


> sonographer01 said:
> 
> 
> ooook, most likely, it is a sac... other things it could be: a little pocket of fluid (blood), if coming up to ur period... a nabothian cyst (although these r on ur cervix so shouldnt be confused with a sac)... or if uv had previous surgery on the lining of ur womb (D & C etc).. possibly some scarring/ashermans/ with fluid... or possibly some kind of endometrial hyperplasia, can present with multiple tiny "cystic spaces"... but if it was just one, and ur not having period probs, this is v unlikely!
> 
> I wouldnt tell someone it was possibly a sac unless i was convinced it looked like one... they should be round, high in the uterus, with a reaction round it.
> 
> Chances r... its a pregnancy sac.
> 
> Good luck xx
> 
> Thank you so much!
> I have never had any surgery, it was definitely in my uterus and it was just one. It was the only thing she let me look at during the whole scan. It was almost perfectly round, maybe a little bit of oval shape to it. I really hope it is baby sac but I don't want to get my hopes up. I spotted a bit this morning which normally happens to me right before af but it normally doesn't happen until I'm about 13/14dpo and then I start af on 15/16dpo. I'm only 11dpo today so I'm thinking the scan caused me to bleed a bit???? Is that possible 24hrs after the scan??
> 
> Thanks again for all of the great information!!Click to expand...

Yes the spotting could be from the us, was it transvaginal? Think of it just like anything they stick up there it can cause spotting for 1-3 days after.
That would be an AWESOME way to find out about a BFP!


----------



## baby2wishes

MommynWaiting - Thank you and yes, nerve wrecking for sure!!! 

AMN21- Yes! I keep thinking that.. all of this time and money on hpts!! If it does turn out to be that I'm pregnant it would be almost hilarious!!

sammy1205 - Yes, it was transvaginal. It was actually both but she spent about 75% of the time doing the transvaginal one. I'm hoping and praying that this is what caused the spotting. I still have a little bit, not as much as this morning but still there :(


----------



## Ash0619

Stalking!! :dust: for you!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Are you going to take an hpt with your next FMU, or wait to see what the doc says? :D


----------



## baby2wishes

CuddleBunny said:


> Are you going to take an hpt with your next FMU, or wait to see what the doc says? :D

I'm tempted to test in the morning but with this spotting I'm having I just don't know... My Dr. is supposed to call no later than tomorrow so I might wait... I have a test sitting in on my counter just waiting for me to give in though!


----------



## CuddleBunny

I would have to give in or I would go crazy! :rofl: I know how you feel though, scared to see a bfn. I really hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Keep us updated!!!! Would be neat if its indeed a baby.


----------



## baby2wishes

Well, I'm 12dpo today and I tested, it was a bfn, and the spotting has picked up a bit. At this point I think the sac must have been af, or whatever this spotting is. I just want the dr. to call so that we can figure out what the heck is going on with my body. I have a feeling that today is going to be CD1 which makes my lp 11 days, the shortest I have ever had!!!


----------



## LindsayA

I am sorry I hope you get some answers x


----------



## littleblonde

Last i read she got her period like normal after getting a bfn and she was waiting for a specail ultrsound to work out what the sac was. hope you get some good news from the dr. x


----------



## Ash0619

:hugs: let us know what happens, we're all rooting for you!


----------



## TigerLady

Just wanted to let you know, not all is lost yet. Your chart looks really good. I had a triphasic chart like that when I was pg with my DS, too. I also had spotting with BOTH my kids from roughly 7-12dpo (implantation bleeding). With my DS I got a STARK WHITE horrible bfn with an FRER at 13dpo. :hissy: I was so sure I wasn't pg. I just kept temping and waiting for AF to come. At 18dpo, my temp was still up and I about freaked out. I got my BFP that morning. :thumbup:


----------



## bubbamaking

Aw good luck that wud just be an amazing way to find out I'm booked in for the ultrasound test to check my overies in two week and ovulated today and thought how amazing that wud be to find out then fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MommynWaiting

I'm sorry for the BFN. That sac is so puzzling, though, because there aren't too many alternative explanations for its presence, other than a baby. Hopefully the doc will get in touch with you soon!! I'm still holding out hope for you!!! Best wishes!!!


----------



## CuddleBunny

I hope you get the answer soon hun :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry you got a bfn! :(


----------



## baby2wishes

So, I called my dr.'s office today only to find out that they haven't called me because they don't have my ultrasound results back yet. So I called the outpatient place that did the ultrasound and they said that since their whole computer system was down on Monday and Tuesday(the day I got mine done) that they are about two days behind so that it will be MONDAY before they can get my results to my dr!!! Just my luck. Not to mention that I was suppose to have this ultrasound done last Thursday but they screwed up my insurance paperwork so they cancelled my appointment and by the time they figured it out they had to reschedule me for Tuesday!!! UGH!!! So freaking frustrating! The nurse at my dr's office said I could just go to the ER to have them scan me especially if I'm having weird bleeding, which I am, but I just don't know if that is necessary. I HATE the ER!!! Sorry, rant over. I will keep you posted. Oh and still spotting but less, so no af yet. My pre af spotting is usually accompanied by cramps which I have had none of. I'm curious to see what my temp will be in the morning.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope this is your :bfp::bfp:


----------



## kls9503

Good luck! Hoping for a good result for you.


----------



## CuddleBunny

Oh wow, how frustrating! I would be soo impatient. I am hoping and praying that you get good news soon :dust:


----------



## MommynWaiting

That's a crap deal!! ((HUGS))

Your dr.'s office should STAT the report since you're bleeding and save you the time and $ from going to the ER. 

I am so sorry that this is dragging out for you!


----------



## baby2wishes

Hey girls... well this is not the update I was hoping to give you all but I'm on CD2. AF arrived before I even heard back from the dr. That is ok though because I finally heard back today and my ultrasound came back all clear. He said that the 'sac' must have been menstrual blood. So I had a 28 day cycle with O on cd14.... sounds pretty perfect right??? Then why in the heck am I not pregnant yet!!! UGH!!!! I feel helpless...

I have an appointment on the 7th to discuss things further.

Does anybody have any insight as to what a gyn would do next??? Bloodwork ok, ultrasound ok, what's next to check??? Should I just try to get in to see a fertility specialist??? I know something has to be wrong, 13 cycles without success is just not acceptable. I don't want to be unexplained :(


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: I'm sorry it wasn't the news you wanted.

Has your OH had an SA?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im sorry this isnt your month. My doctor said that its perfectly normal for a fertile healthy couple to take upto 2 years to conceive without there being any problems. Also have you had you partners swimmers tested? Good luck x


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm sorry it wasn't your BFP, but glad they didn't find anything wrong. Sorry I can't answer your other question. Hope your doc can give you some answers.


----------



## Stinas

Im sorry you didnt get the news you wanted to hear! It really did look like a BFP! 
On to a new positive cycle!


----------



## jennahlou

sorry you didnt get the results u wanted. no offence intended in anyway hun..but 13 cycles isnt really too bad. ive had loads of tests for about everything, df has perect SA results and were on cycle 30 and FS says this is normal it just takes some couples ( even perfectly healthy ones) longer sometimes. if i was you id make an appointment with a FS and see if you can have a lap and dye to rule out tubal blockage xx


----------



## paula181

*I am sorry it wasnt your BFP!! 

xx*


----------



## MommynWaiting

I'm happy and sorry for you! I'm sorry this wasn't your month, and I'm sorry you had to live in agony for those few days, knowing the nurse used the words, "sac in your uterus". That would have been a tough blow to see AF shortly after. ((HUGS))

But - I'm happy that everything came back normal!!! I agree with the other suggestions, has your DH had a SA done? 13 months isn't a crazy amount of time to not get your BFP, BUT, I know that it doesn't make the process any easier to endure. 

Good luck to you!! I'm praying that you get your BFP very soon!!


----------



## bubbamaking

baby2wishes said:


> Hey girls... well this is not the update I was hoping to give you all but I'm on CD2. AF arrived before I even heard back from the dr. That is ok though because I finally heard back today and my ultrasound came back all clear. He said that the 'sac' must have been menstrual blood. So I had a 28 day cycle with O on cd14.... sounds pretty perfect right??? Then why in the heck am I not pregnant yet!!! UGH!!!! I feel helpless...
> 
> I have an appointment on the 7th to discuss things further.
> 
> Does anybody have any insight as to what a gyn would do next??? Bloodwork ok, ultrasound ok, what's next to check??? Should I just try to get in to see a fertility specialist??? I know something has to be wrong, 13 cycles without success is just not acceptable. I don't want to be unexplained :(

Hi sorry u didn't get the news you wanted just wanted to say I no how you feel I'm on month 22 ttc baby no 1 I'm still waitin for my ultra sound apointment but all my bloodworks were fine and oh sperm test was fine so we been told next step is fertility clinic so I'm assuming that should be your next step if everything else is ok has your oh had his seman analysis


----------



## baby2wishes

Thank you everyone for your replies.

I am soooo thankful and relieved that my ultrasound came back clear. 

We haven't had a SA done. I just went to the dr. in October(after hitting my one year of trying mark) for the first time for TTC related stuff. I am the one that has been having pretty extreme pain during my cycle so I was convinced something was wrong with me. Not saying that there isn't but that's where my dr. started first, blood work and ultrasound. Thank you for the suggestions, we will definitely be asking for a SA next. 

I am pretty convinced though that either way I want to call and at least consult with a fs. I know that 13 cycles isn't long compared to others that are years into trying but 13 cycles is long enough for me to go at this alone without the help of a specialist. 

Thank you again everyone for your suggestions and well wishes!!!


----------



## baby2wishes

bubbamaking said:


> Hi sorry u didn't get the news you wanted just wanted to say I no how you feel I'm on month 22 ttc baby no 1 I'm still waitin for my ultra sound apointment but all my bloodworks were fine and oh sperm test was fine so we been told next step is fertility clinic so I'm assuming that should be your next step if everything else is ok has your oh had his seman analysis

GL on your ultrasound! We will be asking for a SA next and then be making an appointment with a fs, for sure! GL and BabyDust!


----------



## bubbamaking

baby2wishes said:


> bubbamaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi sorry u didn't get the news you wanted just wanted to say I no how you feel I'm on month 22 ttc baby no 1 I'm still waitin for my ultra sound apointment but all my bloodworks were fine and oh sperm test was fine so we been told next step is fertility clinic so I'm assuming that should be your next step if everything else is ok has your oh had his seman analysis
> 
> GL on your ultrasound! We will be asking for a SA next and then be making an appointment with a fs, for sure! GL and BabyDust!Click to expand...

Hey thanks and 13 month is a long time I don't think anyone expects it to take more than a year so I think wen ye get to a year u start worryin don't u I'm just glad that I'm finally been tested for everything and yes I think u shud go bak speak to ur doctor see what he thinks ur next step should be my dr won't make fertility apoinment till everything came bak clear and had to wait xtra 6 month has I had cin3 on my smear and had to have treatment which is all clear now so I think knowing that everything is clear definetlly helps u feel more relaxed good luck xx


----------

